# Open Season for Airlines



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks like another "incident" recently on an American Airlines flight.  Apparently the very angry flight attendant in the video (he shows up about half-way through) "violently" took a stroller from the crying Mom and hit her with it nearly missing the baby.  Some passengers had some choice words.  The captain clearly knows that he is about to be on national TV and keeps his cool.  

http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/22/us/american-airlines-video-confrontation-trnd/index.html




Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Apr 23, 2017)

If they just provided complimentary bong hits before takeoff, these incidents would disappear overnight.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 23, 2017)

Other than the fact that employees don't actually slaughter passengers, airline travel is the human equivalent of any beef or pork packing plant. I have no sympathy for the airlines or their employees who are the rudest group of people on Earth. 

Moo/Oink! Not for me. And unless it can't be avoided, I'm not sure why anyone voluntarily gets on a commercial airplane.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 23, 2017)

Edd said:


> If they just provided complementary bong hits before takeoff, these incidents would disappear overnight.


+420+420

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2017)

if the woman had simply gate checked her double wide stroller, as asked and as documented in AA's policies, this would never have happened.

doesn't excuse the behavior of the AA employee tho


----------



## benski (Apr 23, 2017)

JimG. said:


> Moo/Oink! Not for me. And unless it can't be avoided, I'm not sure why anyone voluntarily gets on a commercial airplane.



How else are you going to get to snowbird at an affordable price. 

The only bad experience I have had is with a polish airline.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2017)

The crew on our Southwest flights were extra nice on Friday.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Apr 23, 2017)

It just occurred to me I've not flown in over six years.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 23, 2017)

Flights to and Zurich were okay on Delta considering the leg room or lack of.  One attendant was bit of an ass about the food.  Wife is alllergic to eggplant and she asked if there was any.  He nonchalantly brushed it off.  There was eggplant in it.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 25, 2017)

I rather like the idea of an airline that has zero tolerance for the boorish behavior of their rude, self-absorbed, entitled and cheap passengers.  I am a bit worried that I might end up on the news shoving some stroller, bicycle or backpack down the throat one of those same passengers on the subway someday.  Probably the same people who leave their skis on the ground in front of the lodge, too.


----------



## skifree (Apr 25, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> Probably the same people who leave their skis on the ground in front of the lodge, too.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 26, 2017)

Edd said:


> If they just provided complimentary bong hits before takeoff, these incidents would disappear overnight.



:lol:, but I'll tell ya' Edd, that so-called Dr., on the United flight, certainly deserved a complimentary meeting with my/someone's fist as he flopped.....no matter how screwed up the United reservation system is......and the rest of the brain dead passengers were probably complaining about prices all the way to their destinations while the good Doctor was phoning his lawyers for the upcoming lawsuit....



JimG said:


> Moo/Oink! Not for me. And unless it can't be avoided, I'm not sure why anyone voluntarily gets on a commercial airplane.



The spokesperson for management is never an unoccupied position...
..but the latest incident was clearly over the top...


----------



## thetrailboss (May 5, 2017)

Another incident......

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/family-ki...seat-used-224453715--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2017)

i flew delta this week round trip to denver (from NY)

no problems but what they've done with the bathrooms is ridiculous.  i don't see how an average sized man could take a dump in the new tiny closets they call a bathroom.

i'm 5'7" on a good day and not skinny but not a fat slob (yet).  i could barely turn around in the bathroom. made a comment to the flight attendant (who agreed that it was crazy small) and he told me that some people have to back in because the dimensions are so small.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 9, 2017)

I look back on pre 9/11 travel as the glory days. Often get entire rows to yourself to enjoy the free meal on a 1 hr shuttle.

I read about some incident at Spirit in Ft Lauderdale. And how bad their ratings are, etc etc...  have to say - I flew Spirit red eye back from Vegas Sunday night, and flew them there and back 1.5 years ago - and I don't mind them. If you can get past the nickel and diming (just add $70 to total, what's the big deal) and dont buy anything onboard.  But all 3 flights went off on time and arrived on time.  Sunday night we left the gate and on runway we cruised by about 10 other planes waiting to take off. Have no idea why - but Spirit seemed to have air traffic clout lol. I avoid airplane bathrooms at all costs - but had to use one.  Not huge but had to be the cleanest best stocked bathroom I've seen. Flight attendants nice. And the seats seemed even more spacious than United - no recline - but also no head in your lap.  But why oh why must employees be so rude at the counters?  Why Do they hire people without smile muscles?  Or are we passengers so nasty they can't stop themselves?  Or most likely...leadership sucks and it makes employees miserable wretches because they know they have to work there regardless of what the idiots in charge due.

And yes, I never need to go to Vegas again in my life.  Customer service there is also pretty shitty.  Stopped in Denver on way out - first time ever and those mts looked delicious.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2017)

Uh oh.....

https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/american-airlines-accused-racism-sending-085900013.html


----------



## Edd (May 16, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> Uh oh.....
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/american-airlines-accused-racism-sending-085900013.html



Sigh. I've no idea if true racism took place but I'm easily disturbed at the open racism seen these days. It's obviously not new, but it's so easy to see examples of it online it reminds me of how fucked up we are, and it makes me sad. 

I'm an only child military brat latchkey kid. I was partially raised by a television set in the 70s and 80s. Mr Rogers Neighborhood, Little House on the Prairie, MASH, Good Times, The Jeffersons, even the friggin Brady Bunch had honest to God good lessons to be taught about tolerance. It's amazing to me that someone could live through that era watching those shows and come away with a different message.


----------



## Jully (May 17, 2017)

Edd said:


> Sigh. I've no idea if true racism took place but I'm easily disturbed at the open racism seen these days. It's obviously not new, but it's so easy to see examples of it online it reminds me of how fucked up we are, and it makes me sad.
> 
> I'm an only child military brat latchkey kid. I was partially raised by a television set in the 70s and 80s. Mr Rogers Neighborhood, Little House on the Prairie, MASH, Good Times, The Jeffersons, even the friggin Brady Bunch had honest to God good lessons to be taught about tolerance. It's amazing to me that someone could live through that era watching those shows and come away with a different message.



+1 

also holy jesus that story is unbelievable. Then again, all of the stories over the past few months have been unbelievable.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 26, 2017)

Edd said:


> Sigh. I've no idea if true racism took place but I'm easily disturbed at the open racism seen these days.



Racism was less in the 90s when the prevailing attitude was to treat people as individuals instead of members of variously oppressed groups.


----------



## jack97 (May 27, 2017)

IMO, this is "Bread and Circuses" applied in its different forms by seeing if they can apply the race card . It is in the best interest of the group of people who formulated this racism outrage even when there is none to begin with.


----------



## hammer (Jun 5, 2017)

If Spirit is anything like Ryanair, I'd be OK with it for short flights (about 1-1.5 hours).  Anything longer and I'd like to have something better than school bus seats, flight attendants pushing scratch tickets, and subpar onboard climate control systems.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...m_term=.7babc88c3dd7&wpisrc=nl_az_most&wpmk=1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Jun 9, 2017)

Believe it or not I've somehow avoided flying on an airplane since 2011. That's probably going to change in the fall and I plan on flying slc to boston or Manchester for a couple weeks. What airlines are not completely miserable these days? Southwest? JetBlue? Should I just have a stiff drink and a dose of zzzquil and pass out?


----------



## benski (Jun 9, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Believe it or not I've somehow avoided flying on an airplane since 2011. That's probably going to change in the fall and I plan on flying slc to boston or Manchester for a couple weeks. What airlines are not completely miserable these days? Southwest? JetBlue? Should I just have a stiff drink and a dose of zzzquil and pass out?



Its hard to blame them when you look at kayak. On those websites its like nothing matters except price per ticket. You can't even get clear information about baggage fees. The airline experience is a reflection of how those sites suggest flights.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 9, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Believe it or not I've somehow avoided flying on an airplane since 2011. That's probably going to change in the fall and I plan on flying slc to boston or Manchester for a couple weeks. What airlines are not completely miserable these days? Southwest? JetBlue? Should I just have a stiff drink and a dose of zzzquil and pass out?



Southwest has a pretty decent run between SLC-->MDW-->MHT that I do routinely.  It's not too bad.  Only gripe is the return is pretty late.


----------



## Edd (Jun 9, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Believe it or not I've somehow avoided flying on an airplane since 2011. That's probably going to change in the fall and I plan on flying slc to boston or Manchester for a couple weeks. What airlines are not completely miserable these days? Southwest? JetBlue? Should I just have a stiff drink and a dose of zzzquil and pass out?



They blend for me somewhat so I'm not brand loyal. I try to go for direct flights with decent times, which isn't always possible. Jet Blue and Southwest staff are more casual in their customer interactions, IMO. Southwest seating procedures stand apart from the rest. It's always worth it to pony up a few extra bucks to get in the early group.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 9, 2017)

It sounds like southwest may be the ticket then....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 9, 2017)

Edd said:


> They blend for me somewhat so I'm not brand loyal. I try to go for direct flights with decent times, which isn't always possible. Jet Blue and Southwest staff are more casual in their customer interactions, IMO. Southwest seating procedures stand apart from the rest. It's always worth it to pony up a few extra bucks to get in the early group.



Agreed. Pay the $15 for early bird. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimk (Jun 10, 2017)

Southwest just had a decent three day sale for flights up to mid-Dec, but from where I live, DC area, I didn't see very good rates to SLC.  Got a good deal for late fall trip to south Florida though, $138 rdtrp.  Delta is ok and I use them sometimes to SLC.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 15, 2017)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/71-old-texas-man-sues-201619798.html

Note that this happened in 2015.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 6, 2017)

United is not doing well this year....

http://fox13now.com/2017/07/05/flig...oddlers-seat-resells-it-to-standby-passenger/


----------



## Edd (Jul 6, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> United is not doing well this year....
> 
> http://fox13now.com/2017/07/05/flig...oddlers-seat-resells-it-to-standby-passenger/



Now that is unreal. I cannot believe that a flight attendant would look at two boarding passes with the same seat and not address the issue. WTF.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 6, 2017)

Edd said:


> Now that is unreal. I cannot believe that a flight attendant would look at two boarding passes with the same seat and not address the issue. WTF.



I think it shows that United has a work culture issue.  Employees don't feel empowered to resolve issues or take ownership of a problem.


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2017)

Sorry but the standby passenger should have been told to leave.  He was a total @$$hole for staying as well.


----------



## Jully (Jul 6, 2017)

hammer said:


> Sorry but the standby passenger should have been told to leave.  He was a total @$$hole for staying as well.



That is one of the most confusing pieces IMO. Flying standby usually means you are somehow related or affiliated with the airline, right? Especially when it is a toddler... like come on...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 6, 2017)

hammer said:


> Sorry but the standby passenger should have been told to leave.  He was a total @$$hole for staying as well.



And he only paid $75 for the seat?  WTF?


----------



## JimG. (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah this is one of the worst examples I'm aware of.

I don't blame her for pursuing further compensation.


----------



## Edd (Jul 8, 2017)

This is terrifying. Makes me never want to fly over the ocean again. 

http://jezebel.com/flight-attendant-breaks-wine-bottle-over-head-of-bellig-1796745277


----------



## JimG. (Jul 8, 2017)

I really have no desire to ever fly in a commercial airplane again. There is nowhere I need to go so badly that I would subject myself to the behaviors of airline employees or passengers. That said, good on the flight attendants for beating and hog tying this asshole.

I'll drive/train it thanks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 8, 2017)

JimG. said:


> I really have no desire to ever fly in a commercial airplane again. There is nowhere I need to go so badly that I would subject myself to the behaviors of airline employees or passengers. That said, good on the flight attendants for beating and hog tying this asshole.
> 
> I'll drive/train it thanks.



I feel the same way.  Unfortunately my folks retired to Florida several years ago, so I head down about once every other year.  If I had more free time, I'd just drive for my visits. I've also had to fly for work related purposes about a half dozen times a year in recent years. My dislike for air travel is a big part of the reason why I haven't made much of an effort to head back out west to ski in the past 15 years. 

That's the great part of living in New England or NY for that matter.  You really don't have to fly anywhere to experience most all of what you could ever want to do except for experiencing international culture. Canada offers that experience some, but it's still America.  Mountains, lakes, remote rivers, ocean beaches, great big or small cities; it's all right here within a few hours drive away.


----------



## benski (Jul 9, 2017)

The terrible customer service for air lines reflects the importance kayak, google flights, etc put on customer service when you book the flight.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 9, 2017)

Edd said:


> This is terrifying. Makes me never want to fly over the ocean again.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/flight-attendant-breaks-wine-bottle-over-head-of-bellig-1796745277



Yeah, it was initially reported as a whacko trying to get into the cockpit. But then I heard it was him trying to open the exit door and he was flying on an employee pass. Crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 9, 2017)

The reality is that as long as regulations remain the way they are for airlines, hotels and car rental businesses, these types of incidents will continue.  The businesses have the advantage over consumers because they are allowed to oversell their inventory.  That just doesn't seem right to me.  Due to work travel, I've been a Marriott Platinum member for the past couple of years.  As long as I make a reservation 48 hours in advance, I'm guaranteed not only a room, but the room type of my choice at any of their hotels even if they are sold out.  To me, reservations should be guaranteed.  Otherwise what's the point?  If an airline seat, hotel room or rental car goes unoccupied because a consumer doesn't show up, then there should be a stiff late cancellation penalty and any lost revenue beyond the cancellation fee should be absorbed by the seller as a cost of doing business.

Seinfeld had a good bit on this years ago


----------



## bigbog (Jul 10, 2017)

HA!....looking to flight attendants and customer service to change a policy of the airline...y/n?  :lol:  Kinda like starting a brawl at a lift concerning daily ticket pricing...y/n?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 11, 2017)

Bizarre.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/woman-sexually-abused-teenager-flight-105300730.html


----------



## dlague (Jul 12, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> Bizarre.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/woman-sexually-abused-teenager-flight-105300730.html



I never get seated next to someone like that!


----------



## JimG. (Jul 12, 2017)

So, the victim didn't ask to be reseated or report the incidents to the flight crew until the perp climbed on top of her? Weird.

But these are the types of people you subject yourself to when you fly commercially.


----------



## dlague (Jul 12, 2017)

JimG. said:


> So, the victim didn't ask to be reseated or report the incidents to the flight crew until the perp climbed on top of her? Weird.
> 
> But these are the types of people you subject yourself to when you fly commercially.



What am I doing wrong I never get subject to that!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 12, 2017)

dlague said:


> What am I doing wrong I never get subject to that!



She is attractive but has issues.  Stay away!


----------



## Edd (Jul 19, 2017)

Flying Jet Blue to Seattle right now. This is the first flight I've been on with free, functioning internet. It's a delight. 

Although the behavior of multiple children has me pondering the viability of an adults-only airline.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 19, 2017)

Edd said:


> Flying Jet Blue to Seattle right now. This is the first flight I've been on with free, functioning internet. It's a delight.
> 
> Although the behavior of multiple children has me pondering the viability of an adults-only airline.


Jet Blue is one of the best domestic airlines IMHO. Flying them to Fort Lauderdale in November

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 19, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Jet Blue is one of the best domestic airlines IMHO. Flying them to Fort Lauderdale in November
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



I'd fly them more if I had more time options.  Flying back east on a red eye gets old.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 19, 2017)

JimG. said:


> So, the victim didn't ask to be reseated or report the incidents to the flight crew until the perp climbed on top of her? Weird.
> 
> But these are the types of people you subject yourself to when you fly commercially.



+1.....
= Victim...just another passenger in search of a lawsuit...


----------



## yeggous (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm flying Premium Economy on Lufthansa on Saturday. Pray for me.


----------



## Jully (Jul 20, 2017)

bigbog said:


> +1.....
> = Victim...just another passenger in search of a lawsuit...



That's not quite the case here...... the woman was actually sentenced and there was actual abuse by a disorderly drunk. The word victim definitely applies.

Should she have asked to move earlier? Probably, but I bet she wishes that now too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 20, 2017)

yeggous said:


> I'm flying Premium Economy on Lufthansa on Saturday. Pray for me.



Sounds like an oxymoron.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 20, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> Sounds like an oxymoron.


I flew back from Hong Kong in premium economy in 2015 on Cathay Pacific.  It was pretty darn nice.   Though not quite as nice as my upgraded business class ticket on the way over!


yeggous said:


> I'm flying Premium Economy on Lufthansa on Saturday. Pray for me.




Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jul 21, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> I flew back from Hong Kong in premium economy in 2015 on Cathay Pacific.  It was pretty darn nice.   Though not quite as nice as my upgraded business class ticket on the way over!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Different and better than United Economy Plus?


----------

